# Question Bout Elong



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i just got a black mask elongatus 4 days ago. it was eating just fine the first day. 2nd day untill my wife got angry at me late night and while i was asleep she dumped half my bottle of shrimp pellets in the tank. i woke up and was like







so i vac all the food and did a water change. now he hasnt touch a single food i put in there. he chase my finger all the time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you tested your water since the pellets were dumped in?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

It probably had a feast and was stuffed.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Test your water with a quality test kit, I use the api master kit and it reads ammo, ph nitruites and nitrates

Also your wife may have spooked your fish and deserves a backhand for f*cking with it.
If my wife ever pulled that she would get an earfull


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

good news its took a bite out a a cube of tilapia i cut for him


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

it probably got spook from your wife man.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

He was probably full from the feast your wife gave him, my bm elong eats everyday no problem but once in a while he would go on a hunger strike but it's usually just for a day or two max and he snapps out of it. How big is your elong? I got mine at 4" this past feb. And he's at 4.5" now.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

from close up side of tank i estimate 6-7in i dont want to hurt or stress him out much more by taking him out to measure


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

okay so lets get this straight your wife gets mad at you so she dumps a half bottle of food into the fish tank







that is seriously wrong all i can say is forget the fish and get away man shes got some issues and one day you are going to wake up with your dick missing cause u forgot to take out the trash


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Uncool. 
If you have a canopy on that tank, mount a latch to it and padlock the top. Just a matter of time before she gets "pissed" about something and kills your piranha to get at you. 
Then say the lockable top is for safety....so kids don't get bit or something. That way it doesn't sound like you're trying to lock her crazy ass out.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ok guys my wife is not the devil... just those pms days u know ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you say say and besides you're the one thats gotta live with her so


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> ok guys my wife is not the devil... just those pms days u know ?


I don't mean to sound like, insulting or anything. 
But I did have an old girlfriend literally attempt to kill my fish because she knew how much it would piss me off. The only reason she did it was to get to me because of how much time I spent caring for my tanks. Luckily, she didn't succeed but still completely unexceptable. 
Your post brought back that emotional response for me.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> ok guys my wife is not the devil... just those pms days u know ?


I don't mean to sound like, insulting or anything. 
But I did have an old girlfriend literally attempt to kill my fish because she knew how much it would piss me off. The only reason she did it was to get to me because of how much time I spent caring for my tanks. Luckily, she didn't succeed but still completely unexceptable. 
Your post brought back that emotional response for me.
[/quote]
word ^


----------

